# Which ILF hunting riser



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

I'm in the market for a new rig. Currently, I have a samick sage. Pretty happy with it, nothing wrong with it, just want something nicer and flashier. I promised myself that if I can get a dinner plate grouping at 20 yards then I deserve a better bow. That time has come. Yay!

So, I've been looking at various primo rigs such as hoyt satori, buffalo, and win win black wolf. All around the same price point. I haven't tried any of these bows yet because I'm a lefty. Judging from the reviews the win win black wolf really stood out for me. It looks damn sexy, light, and dead on the hands. If you guys had the money to burn, which modern performance hunting bow would you get?


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

Btw, my draw length is 27 inches, so I guess a 17" to 19" riser would do. Too bad that black wolf only comes in 17" riser.


----------



## JohnZhou (Oct 26, 2017)

One last thing, if you're selling a black wolf please lmk. I don't have 20 posts yet, so I can't post in the classfied section yet for WTB.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

If you're wanting an ILF the Buffalo will have to come off the list--it's a Formula riser.


As for 19" risers... I've owned several and they're all good. It just depends on what you want. The Satori, the TradTech Titan and the Morrison Phoenix are probably the most popular. No way would I recommend one over the other as they're all great.


----------



## RH Shooter (Jul 13, 2016)

Buffalo are no longer made. They take formula limbs. Get tradtech riser and set of ILF limbs, there's plenty of ILF limbs out there.


----------



## TopherNJ (Mar 27, 2015)

I have a Titan ii. I draw 27.5" and it's awesome. I'm shooting with 50# Black Max limbs with the screw turned out so I'm pulling 46 at my DL. 

If you keep an eye on the classifieds they pop up occasionally. I got mine for a really good price with luck and good timing. 

Good luck.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

It depends on length and what you want to spend 

For my money on the one end a TT Titan or Black Wolf/Lobo 

On the other WF 19 or Tempest 19


----------



## MadJD (Oct 25, 2017)

JohnZhou said:


> If you guys had the money to burn, which modern performance hunting bow would you get?


For a hunting bow I would be considering the satori since thy are easy to get and comes in various lengths. The Wolf is a nice looking bow and it shouldn't bother you it only comes in 17" with your draw length. Longs will make a 62" bow which is a good hunting length bow but I take it your looking for longer?

Wouldn't mind a DAS Dalaa or even a Tomahawk longbow myself.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a tradtech titan II and happy with it, plus you can find great priced package deals on them in the classifieds often. 

If I had the money to spend the wf19 and border tempest both have me interested.


----------



## mdrnsamurai (Oct 8, 2016)

Just got a CD Archery WF19 Stalker and it shoots like a target bow. Paired it up with some Med W&W RCX-100 Limbs #45 and couldn't be happier.


----------



## mnormand (Sep 9, 2008)

Pay very close attention to the noise factor of your present bow vs ILF. I just did basically the same thing and bought a Hoyt excel and black max limbs. 
I’m having to go through a lot of effort to make the ILF rig half as quiet as my all my other tradbows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> If you're wanting an ILF the Buffalo will have to come off the list--it's a Formula riser.
> 
> 
> As for 19" risers... I've owned several and they're all good. It just depends on what you want. The Satori, the TradTech Titan and the Morrison Phoenix are probably the most popular. No way would I recommend one over the other as they're all great.




This. I went with the 21" Satori myself but I've owned several others. All above are fantastic.


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

mnormand said:


> Pay very close attention to the noise factor of your present bow vs ILF. I just did basically the same thing and bought a Hoyt excel and black max limbs.
> I’m having to go through a lot of effort to make the ILF rig half as quiet as my all my other tradbows.


I don't think you can have an expectations of how quiet an "ILF" bow can be by comparing it to an Excel riser. They are notorious for buzzing. Usually, you can put 8 to 10 ounces of weight out front and it'll help the Excel a lot. I either own or have owned the 17 and 19" Morrisons, 17 and 19" Titan's, 17" DAS and 21" Satori's. All can be as quiet as any bow I ever owned.


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

Jim Casto Jr said:


> I don't think you can have an expectations of how quiet an "ILF" bow can be by comparing it to an Excel riser. They are notorious for buzzing. Usually, you can put 8 to 10 ounces of weight out front and it'll help the Excel a lot. I either own or have owned the 17 and 19" Morrisons, 17 and 19" Titan's, 17" DAS and 21" Satori's. All can be as quiet as any bow I ever owned.


Again I'm forced to agree with Mr. CASTO. Buzzing describes it perfectly but it's usually an easy fix or a non-issue.


----------



## DJ Hardy (Jan 18, 2016)

mdrnsamurai said:


> Just got a CD Archery WF19 Stalker and it shoots like a target bow. Paired it up with some Med W&W RCX-100 Limbs #45 and couldn't be happier.
> View attachment 6293261


Nice rig
What color is your riser?


----------



## Grittybow (Apr 7, 2016)

DAS Tribute...


----------



## PaulDeadringer2 (Jan 2, 2014)

I currently shoot a Ghillo Ghost with TT Carbon Extremes and it makes for a great shooting/hunting setup. 

As for what I would get next.....19" Morrison Phoenix XD in coyote tan with a set of Max4 limbs skinned with eastern diamondback skins (this bow might be in my very near future too lol).


----------



## ArcherDrive (Apr 13, 2017)

They might be a little more expensive but there's a reason you don't see many of the Tribe risers in the classifieds. I've been shooting the Halo and currently have their X3 on order. Nice slim grip that nestles right into the pocket of my hand, readily accepts many different brands of limbs with a reasonable pad angle (especially longbow limbs), and has been pretty easy to quiet down with any limbs ice put on it so far. It's been years since I shot a compound, but the slim grip would make a compound to trad transition very easy in my opinion.


----------



## LaurieC (Feb 27, 2017)

I started out with the sage as well before deciding to move to an ILF setup. After due consideration, I settled on the Tradtech Titan III 19" riser, and paired it with the Blackmax 2.0 limbs. It shoots beautifully and I could not be happier. I too have a 27" draw length, and find that I can use either short or medium limbs equally well.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Dryad has a sale coming up...I bought this one at their sale last year a 19"...its very nice.


----------

